# Big Jump In Trade Power! Yours?



## philemer (Jul 18, 2009)

Strangest thing happened this week. I own a red/peak week at Tenbury that was a Tiger trader until last year sometime when I deposited my 2010 week. It dropped from seeing 150K units to around 90K. Then, within the last two days, it jumped back up to 150K. Is RCI still doing adjustments to SA weeks?

Let us know if you have had a change in TP this week. RCI is SO messed up. I wouldn't be surprised to see mine drop back to 90K units next week.


----------



## brettwhite (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, this happened for me as well. Mine doubled from 60,000 to 120,000 (I had contacted RCI about the drop post-enhancement, but they must have adjusted many or all of the SA weeks. I took advantage and already exchanged for next summer  - decided not to risk waiting to see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Dori (Jul 18, 2009)

Yikes!   I'll have to check tomorrow, as RCI is down for its weekly muckup, I mean maintenance.  Hope I didn't miss my big chance with our Lowveld week!

Dori


----------



## happymum (Jul 19, 2009)

Definitely some changes this week. I have both  Castleburn and Wilderness Dunes weeks. Their relative trade power flipped this week.  
Also interesting to note that tonights maintenance is sceheduled for much longer than usual.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 19, 2009)

brettwhite said:


> Yes, this happened for me as well. Mine doubled from 60,000 to 120,000 (I had contacted RCI about the drop post-enhancement, but they must have adjusted many or all of the SA weeks. I took advantage and already exchanged for next summer  - decided not to risk waiting to see what tomorrow will bring.



Brett, were you able to confirm online, or did you get the typical message and had to call an RCI rep?


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 19, 2009)

Of my 2 weeks, 1 went from around 95,000 to 127,000 and the other from 57,000 to 92,000.

Now I just have to see what was added.


----------



## mqlet (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, my 1bd Dik went from 64,000 to 150,000!  That week also had lost some trading power because of a prior canceled reservation 3 weeks ago.  Glad I canceled!
:whoopie:


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 19, 2009)

I also saw sizeable increases, not doubling, but almost, for one of the weaker weeks. The better weeks also increased.   I haven't gotten in to see what the inventory looks like yet.


----------



## philemer (Jul 19, 2009)

mqlet said:


> Wow, my 1bd Dik went from 64,000 to 150,000!  That week also had lost some trading power because of a prior canceled reservation 3 weeks ago.  Glad I canceled!
> :whoopie:



Do you know exactly which week they deposited for you? Also, what year was it?


----------



## mqlet (Jul 20, 2009)

Week 9 for 2009.


----------



## brettwhite (Jul 20, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Brett, were you able to confirm online, or did you get the typical message and had to call an RCI rep?



I confirmed online without any problems.


----------



## blueparrot (Jul 20, 2009)

My Dik 1BR went from ~121K to ~19K with the ''enhancement'', then went to ~131K and now ~136K.


----------



## Dottie (Jul 20, 2009)

Silversands weak red week 1br deposited 2 years ealy (June)  jumped from 29K to 56K, still weak but much better.

My tiger Park Regency ski week meanwhile has dropped from 165K to 151K
since enhancement.  Number is dropping slowly so I hope it is just a matter of time period shrinking as time goes by.  Likewise hope Silversands number grows as time gets closer.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd be careful about such enthusiastic pronouncements. Before ya know it our SA weeks will all be dogs again. I prefer to play it close to the chest if you know what I mean. :ignore:


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Jul 22, 2009)

*Here's my latest tally for a Dik week.*

04/28/09 – 133,220
05/07/09 – 135,583
05/11/09 – 137,050
05/15/09 – 139,383
05/22/09 – 140,774
05/27/09 – 141,460
06/24/09 – 112,770
07/06/09 – 113,248
07/17/09 – 137,014
07/22/09 – 137,719


----------

